# RODI Float Question



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all. Can anyone explain how this is meant to work..... Not a conventional float switch I'm used to seeing.

Thanks!!









Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PolarisFx (Feb 1, 2016)

That's not a float, it's a mini bladder used in a Spectrapure FLC kit. This is the manual for the Float Level Control kit:

http://spectrapure.com/manuals/ASOFK_SPFK_FLC.pdf


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

PolarisFx said:


> That's not a float, it's a mini bladder used in a Spectrapure FLC kit. This is the manual for the Float Level Control kit:
> 
> http://spectrapure.com/manuals/ASOFK_SPFK_FLC.pdf


Thanks very much for your help!!

So is this worth using..... I don't understand the benefits of having it on my Spectrapure system.... Clearly I inherited it and it wasnt a specific purchase I chose to make. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PolarisFx (Feb 1, 2016)

In a normal ASO the pressure that is in the line when the float valve closes is whats used to pinch-off the feed side of the membrane.

Since there's almost no volume in the 1/4" tubing, the ON and OFF pressure points become very close to each other, so any leakage downstream will reduce the pressure quickly enough to keep turning the ASO on.

That Mini Bladder provides a larger volume of space, which provides a pressure buffer giving you a "Positive Shut-off" keeping the ASO off for a longer period of time. It was designed as a means of water conservation.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

PolarisFx said:


> In a normal ASO the pressure that is in the line when the float valve closes is whats used to pinch-off the feed side of the membrane.
> 
> Since there's almost no volume in the 1/4" tubing, the ON and OFF pressure points become very close to each other, so any leakage downstream will reduce the pressure quickly enough to keep turning the ASO on.
> 
> That Mini Bladder provides a larger volume of space, which provides a pressure buffer giving you a "Positive Shut-off" keeping the ASO off for a longer period of time. It was designed as a means of water conservation.


This is great info. Thanks Polaris fx.

So makes sense to use it if I have it..... Going to play around with it today. Would like to run the RO to 3 areas, 2 Brutes and to the tank for top off.

Is this possible without issues....including the bloat

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------

